# Sydney or Melbourne ?



## Rawale (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi All,

Hubby is in IT & has 2 offers in hand right now......one in Sydney & other in Melbourne.
Heard that Sydney is 20-25% costlier than Melb.

Need ur help in comparing both the cities.......in terms of lifestyle, accomodation, food, work culture, weather etc.

Sydney company paying less than Melb company so inclination is towards latter 

Still so many things to decide because both the cities are new to us, also would like to mention we've a small kid(9month)......so our decision will be based on health facilities & schooling too !

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
rawale


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Suggest you do a forum search as this has been discussed many times.

We chose Melbourne because for IT it's really either Melbourne and Sydney. Sydney is the more expensive place to live and Melbourne has a more laid back Cosmopolitan feel to it. I have to say though Sydney itself is visually pretty stunning....but that doesn't pay the bills :lol: . Of course like with all major cities, the further out you go the less expensive property is.

There are a number of Sydneyites (not sure that's the right colloquialism :lol: ) on the forum so hopefully they will be able to give you some info (if you can't find the answers in previous threads).

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It really comes down to which area you choose to live in for either city. That 20-25% does not hold true anymore and you can get parity (equivalent) costs now in both cities. 

The first thing you need to do is find out how much rent/mortgage you want to take on and then choose a few areas in both cities that appeal to you.

Then calculate commuting time to work for both. This should then give a preference to one city or the other. 

The further out you are (either city) the less the rental cost will be but then more commute time and you might not be near beaches or other amenities that you like.


----------



## Rawale (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Dolly & amaslam, I'll search the forum for more information 

Just some general queries about Melbourne :-
- Accomodation near Docklands(Hotel/B&B/Apartment)
- Company offered 125k(incl super), is it enough for 2adults with a kid ?
- Any shops near Docklands where we can buy indian spices
- What are the public transport available in Melbourne ?
- Weather in Melbourne in June (need to carry woolens ?)


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Rawale said:


> - Company offered 125k(incl super), is it enough for 2adults with a kid ?


More than enough, provided you guys aren't spendthrifts.



> - What are the public transport available in Melbourne ?


The usual trains, buses and the World's largest tram network. 

You can check: Home - Metlink - Your guide to public transport in Melbourne and Victoria



> - Weather in Melbourne in June (need to carry woolens ?)


The winter's kicking in right now in Melb. By June, expect it to be at it's peak i.e., temperatures dropping to single digit (1* and 2* C aren't heard of at night).


armandra!


----------



## Rawale (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot armandra !!

Anything on accommodation ?


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Rawale said:


> Thanks a lot armandra !!
> 
> Anything on accommodation ?


Sorry mate. Alternatively, you can check these:

Free Classifieds | Buy, Sell, Jobs, Property & More | Gumtree Melbourne Region

Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au

http://www.domain.com.au/


armandra!


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

And I suppose you guys are looking for furnished apartments (since you've a kid) until you find a long-term rental. 

Googling "furnished apartments docklands melbourne australia" threw some interesting results as well, just in case.


armandra!


----------



## Rawale (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot armandra.......will keep pinging u guys for more info


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Just some general queries about Melbourne :-


> - Accomodation near Docklands(Hotel/B&B/Apartment)


There are quite a lot of accommodation in that area, infact we were staying very close to dockland (little Collins street).


> - Company offered 125k(incl super), is it enough for 2adults with a kid ?


This is a good package. I am sure you would be able to manage with this salary. 


> - Any shops near Docklands where we can buy indian spices


Yes, There is one shop I remember, was just opposite to Spencer street. 


> - What are the public transport available in Melbourne ?


Bus, train and Tram, good public transport facility is available.


> - Weather in Melbourne in June (need to carry woolens ?)


Yes, you will have to, because it is quite unpredictable.


Goood Luck Rawale with your move, and keep us updated with your progress..


----------

